# VWXX800 U.S. Naval Nuclear Propulsion Program Armored Caboose



## FastTrax (Mar 17, 2021)

www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/39654/wait-this-mysterious-heavily-armored-blue-train-caboose-belongs-to-the-navy

www.dcma.mil/NPP/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Navy_Nuclear_Propulsion

www.vigor.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigor_Industrial


----------

